# After the Party In Pictures: Abandoned Peugeot Paddock Garage Posted by Sebring Raceway



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

To say Peugeot's exit from Le Mans and the WEC was abrupt is an understatement. * As mentioned in the report surrounding the Lion's departure published yesterday, * the move came so out of the blue that even Peugeot Sport may not have known as the team had planned a test of the new 908 HYbrid4 later this week at Sebring. That fact is further confirmed by a Twitter photo posted this morning by Sebring Raceway. The shot (above) shows the team's paddock garage now abandoned.

Follow Sebring Raceway's Twitter feed after the jump.

* Sebring Raceway on Twitter *


----------

